

You can now watch Ustream live on your iPhone - Mazy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/16/watch-the-obama-inauguration-from-your-iphone-with-ustream/

======
Mystalic
Think about the possibilities - being able to watch any major speech on the
go, watch the major news as it breaks...

I'm interested to see how people use this. Mobile broadcasts will become
mainstream.

------
johnrob
I want to know why slingbox is taking forever to launch an iphone app. They've
been supporting other phones for over two years now. I suppose this is what
happens when a company gets acquired.

~~~
ardit33
streaming video on the iphone is not easy, at all. At least, not without
really clever hacks. It takes very smart people to get something like this
working well, and perhaps slingbox doesn't have that talent in, or the talent
is not motivated enough to do the impossible.

